# Rodada por Querétaro



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Algunas fotos de una ruta entre Huimilpan y Lagunas de Servín.
Altamente recomendable, 29 km, 80% vereda, algunas muy técnicas, tanto de subida como de bajada.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Fotos de POSTAL !!!

Se ve divertida la rodada, que pasò por que no invitaron ?

Saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

se ve genial quien organiza estas rodadas, o uno se lanza asi a la aventura a ver que onda?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

brunomu said:


> se ve genial quien organiza estas rodadas, o uno se lanza asi a la aventura a ver que onda?


En esta ocasión nos invitaron unos amigos que vivían en GDL y se cambiaron a QRO, al parecer es una ruta más ó menos conocida por la gente de allá.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Lagunas de Servin tiene varias rutas divertidas y de diferentes niveles de complejidad. Efectivamente es un destino conocido para los que vivimos en el área y gustamos de rodar en lugares diferentes a nopaleras y huzacheras que más bien son la flora del rumbo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ahhh!!! Se ve de poca, Doc!

Gracias por compartir.

Se rueda a mucha altitud por ahi, no? Supongo que sera un tanto cuanto distinto que a las rutas por GDL (aunque hay unas elevaciones y pendientes salvajes por alla tambien).


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Se rueda a mucha altitud por ahi, no? Supongo que sera un tanto cuanto distinto que a las rutas por GDL (aunque hay unas elevaciones y pendientes salvajes por alla tambien).


Arrancamos de 2400 msn y la elevación máxiima fué de 2750 msn, pero fueron 980 m de ascenso acumulado en los 29 km.
La diferencia sería en la vegetación y el suelo, en lluvias debe ser bastante resbaloso comparado al suelo "jaloso" que tenemos por acá.


----------



## santiagomo87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hola, soy de Querétaro y no conosco esa ruta! Normalmente ruedo muy cerca de ahí, en el aserrín. Si se vuelve a armar viaje para allá yo estoy más que apuntado.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

santiagomo87 said:


> Hola, soy de Querétaro y no conosco esa ruta! Normalmente ruedo muy cerca de ahí, en el aserrín. Si se vuelve a armar viaje para allá yo estoy más que apuntado.


Compadre, si ruedas el aserrín, ruedas al menos la mitad de lagunas de servín ;-)

La ruta tradicional del aserrín es la mitad de la altura, y si haces hasta arriba haces lagunas de servín.


----------



## santiagomo87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gracias Mithrandir, es bueno saber que aún hay más por explorar. La ruta que conozco son apenas 9km.


----------

